# Need help to unblock on fortinet



## AJ8993 (Mar 31, 2016)

can somebody tell me how to unblock the sites blocked by fortinet...
n that too without administrator authorization on my pc...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please refer to *Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct*

Pay special attention to the section titled *Network Restrictions*.


----------

